# Un malentendu du XXIème siècle : du sens de LOL (lol !)



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

Chers copains de bistrot, vous êtes à cette heure les seuls vers qui je peux me tourner pour trancher le noeud gordien qui m'empêche de passer sous les fourches caudines d'une discussion homérique avec la soeur d'une copine de ma copine (  ...). L'enjeu est de taille puisque le débat qui me confronte à cette charmante personne concerne le sens de ... l'expression "lol".
Car cette locution modernement apparue est l'apanage des adolescents, certes, mais nous la reprenons à notre compte parfois, nous trentenaires assagis, par un vain souci de cacher la maturité qui se dessine dans nos solitaires encore cheveux blancs.
Or donc, me direz-vous, pourquoi ne pas solliciter directement la science d'un adolescent justement ? La réponse est simple, les ados sont des crétins qui s'habillent n'importe comment et passent leur temps à télécharger de la musique de merde qu'ils n'écouteront même pas, tout occupés qu'ils sont à apprendre aussi gauchement à rouler des pelles à leurs copines que des pétards à leurs copains. Croyant dans les deux cas être les premiers de l'Histoire à découvrir ces activités. Bref, on ne parle pas aux ados, un point c'est tout.En plus les ados, ils _prononcent_ cette locution "lol" ce qui ne les rend résolument infréquentables.  

Mais revenons au sujet : j'ai affirmé de tout le poids de mes convictions que "lol" vient de l'acronyme anglophone de "laugh of laughing" qu'il est de bon aloi de traduire dans la langue de Jack (Lang) par "mort de rire", encore abrégé en "mdr", "ptdr" et même "mdrslt".   Dans la lignée sémantique des "smiley" (  ) ou émoticônes (  ), "lol" peut également se lire comme un visage entouré de deux bras levés, expression grossière d'une émotion soudaine et globalement amusée, exprimant les mêmes riches nuances du registre émotionnel qu'un caniche à qui l'on présente un nouvel humain sur la jambe duquel se masturber. :mouais: (vous levez souvent les bras au ciel lorsque vous éprouvez de la surprise vous ?).

Sûr de moi, j'imaginais cette expression totalement consensuelle et admise par tous, quand soudain ladite jeune fille (celle du début du texte) me répond dans un mail "mais nan banane, ça veut dire "lot of love", t'as rien compris".  Alors, comme elle n'est plus adolescente mais juriste et relativement installée dans la vie, il me faut des arguments pour la toiser, je ne peux me contenter de l'envoyer paître devant sa Starac hebdomadaire en lisant Okapi ! Il me faut des armes, des munitions, du répondant ! Et puis "lot of love" c'est portnawak, vous croyez que ça peut être le célibat qui lui monte à la tête ? Aidez-moi, je vous en prie, à rétablir la justice (justesse ?) lexicale et, en un mot comme en cent, à moucher l'orgueil de cette garifelle.


----------



## Pierrou (6 Février 2005)

Ben mets y une praline dans la g****


----------



## benao (6 Février 2005)

toutes mes condoleances, il semblerait que ce probleme te pourrit la vie.... 
alors je vais etre concis, pour moi la reponse a ce "lol", est.....(roulement de tambour)
"laugh on line", qui permet, etant donne la nature de l'echange par voie electronique, de signifier a son interlocuteur, que l'on est en train de rire.

voila, j'ai termine mon explication vaseuse.


----------



## duracel (6 Février 2005)

D'abord une fille ça dit souvent n'importe quoi.  
Et les juristes aussi.  
En associant les 2 éléments, on arrive à rien de bon.


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

Meuh non c'est Laughing Out Loud, c'est à dire "rire à gorge déployée".
C'est fou ça, il faudrait des cours d'histoire d'internet à l'école maintenant 
Ça éviterait à tous ces nioubies de raconter n'importe quoi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

J'ai toujours cru que ça voulait dire Lentilles Ou Lunettes. C'est mieux, mes parcours sur usenet seront plus compréhensibles.  :love:    :rose:  :casse:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> avec la soeur d'une copine de ma copine (  ...). L'enjeu est de taille puisque le débat qui me confronte à cette charmante personne concerne le sens de ... l'expression "lol".



Cesse donc de discuter avec elle! Retourne la sauvagement et casse-z-y les pattes arrière    ... C'est pas encore dit qu'elle aille le raconter à sa copine qui le racontera à ta copine...


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

... ou même Légitime Outrance Langagière !
vous ne m'avez point convaincu (à part Duracel, qui est tombé pile).


----------



## poildep (6 Février 2005)

t'as qu'à y dire de tomber le futal, si elle veut du Lot of Love.


----------



## lithium (6 Février 2005)

"Lot of Love" :mouais:, il est evident que lors d'une discussion entre deux voir plusieurs personnes via le net (msn, forum et autres), si l'une d'elles balance une bonne vanne, afin de montrer sa joie à la lire (quand on a compris le dite vanne) vous lui retournez immediatement un joli "Lot of Love".
Voilà pour moi la preuve que cette copine juriste est bien loin de la signification réelle de ce "lol".
Maintenant "lot of laughing" ou "laugh on line" je ne sais pas laquelle se raproche le plus de la vérité.
Tout ca pour dire que lol exprime un sourire virtuel.

J'espere t'aider à moucher la copine de ta copine lol lol et lol (comme dise cetains)


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

Lupus (h)Ominis Lupus...
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

ptdr=lentilles O lard


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

A moins que Spyro ne poste dans les forums de femme enceinte, c'est sa version qui serait le bonne :
voir ici.


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> A moins que Spyro ne poste dans les forums de femme enceinte, c'est sa version qui serait le bonne :
> voir ici.



p'tain vous allez sur de ces sites vous...     :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Laugh Out Loud... je confirme !


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> p'tain vous allez sur de ces sites vous...     :mouais:



 Google at your service


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2005)

Après recoupement effectif de 18143 sources, dont aucune n'est certifiée, lol signifie bien, comme le dit le petit dragon, "Laughing Out Loud".


Le problème vient effectivement du fait qu'aucune de ces sources n'est certifiée, et que, par conséquent, cette amie juriste de son état, n'acceptera jamais sa défaite tant qu'elle ne sera pas entérinée par un constat d'huissier.

Ce qui amène deux réflexions parallèles et concommittantes :
- il y a un créneau pour un site de référence sur la signification des émoticons et autres racourcis et facilités d'expression électronique.
- il est urgent d'interdire la profession de juriste au sexe féminin. Au masculin, les juristes sont déja chiants comme la mort, sans imagination ni originalité, obtus par essence et par incapacité neuronale à créer, mais au féminin, ils deviennent tout simplement infects et, pire, souvent incorruptibles. Ce qui est le comble pour des gens qui, après cinq ans de droit, font profession de faire tout le reste de travers.

Bien à toi, mon bon Olmeque.
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Question subsidiaire : quand une personne me dit loooooooool, ça veut dire
1) Qu'elle s'est endormie sur le clavier
2) Qu'elle bégaye sur le of
3) Que ma présence sur recontrescoquine.com fait de l'effet (of, of, of, off, oooof !)
4) QUe j'ai affaire à un individu de genre canin qui abrège le ouaf ouaf et le répète ?


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

Ah oui tiens une petite biblio merci Ô mon Rezba :love: mais que vaudra la Science face à la Justice, la Raison face au Droit et la Réflexion devant la Sentence ?
   :hein: 
A l'extrême rigueur si je lui apportais des chiffres... si je la noyais sous une pluie de Chi-2, si je l'étouffais de médianes incertaines, si je la matraquais de Gauss, si je la désarçonnais d'un simple risque alpha...   Ah oui peut-être alors... j'arriverai à influer sur l'écart-type étriqué de sa pensée échantillonnée à la va-vite... Là sans doute marquerais-je quelques points !

Nom de Dieu de b(...) de lol ! j'aurais dû ajouter un sondage à ce thread !!!


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Question subsidiaire : quand une personne me dit loooooooool, ça veut dire...



Et bien, c'est tout simplement une sorte de superlativisation du lol-standard. Les linguistes et anthropologues insistent sur l'anomalie de construction de cette superlativisation puisqu'elle ne répond ni à la logique idéographique de l'émoticône (à moins de supposer que l'interlocuteur se projette dans une néoréalité qui le verrait doté d'une dizaine de têtes), ni à la construction acronymique, sauf à considérer que le "out" de Laughing Out Loud" en est alors l'armature signifiante prépondérante, ce qui ne va pas de soi.

Laissant de côté cette polémique, on peut dés lors admettre que le lol standard est alors jugé temporairement par son émetteur comme insuffisant à transmettre l'intensité de sa surprise, la quintessence de la joie de communiquer  avec toi, l'exultation de sa bonne humeur mêlée de l'admiration qu'il ou elle éprouve au coeur d'un échange verbal dont la qualité et l'humour suscitent une réaction chez lui qu'il serait bien à la peine de mettre en mots.

C'est normal, il s'agit d'un (ou une) jeune, voire pire d'un(e) adolescent(e), classe d'être humain avec laquelle j'ai expliqué en préambule qu'on ne DOIT PAS communiquer.


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2005)

Lol !












[Edith]C'est la première que j'utilise cette locution ![/Edith]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Février 2005)

Il y a, apparemment, 3 versions, la plus répandue, comme c'est dit plus haut, semblant être : laughing out loud

les 2 autres : laugh of loud et lot of laugh


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Février 2005)

Voilà une référence qui devrait trancher une bonne fois pour toute :
Anis, J. (2001). Parlez-vous texto ? Paris, le Cherche Midi.

Jacques Anis est un ancien élève de l'Ecole Normale Supérieure, agrégé de lettres classiques et professeur de linguistique à L'Université Paris X. Il est l'auteur de plusieurs ouvrages sur les écrits dans toutes ses dimensions. Bref, quelqu'un à qui on peut, a priori, faire confiance...

Je le cite p. 33 : "On trouve sur tous les chats francophones des sigles empruntés à l'anglais, le plus connu et le plus usité étant LOL, Laughing Out Loud, je ris bien fort ! qui peut connaître des variantes comme lolol."


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nom de Dieu de b(...) de lol ! j'aurais dû ajouter un sondage à ce thread !!!



A voté ! lol


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

Je voudrais juste préciser que dans mes débuts d'internet (ça date), je comprenais ça comme "lot of laugh". Et puis après j'ai cessé d'être un nioubie


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2005)

En fait, Lol, c'est un début de citation de notre cher ami Billou.

C'était en des temps très anciens (c'est pour ça que les erreurs foisonnent sur le sujet, l'archéologie informatique est encore dans sa prime enfance) :

Et donc, en ce temps-là, Billou, qu, la veille,  avait vu Hamlet au théâtre(et vous allez voir que ce n'est pas sans importance), se vit questionner, en français, par un de ses disciples, néammoins québecois, le bougre, qui était en train de pondre l'interface de OuinDose (de préférence, faibles, les doses mais ceci est un aparté sans rapport avec le sujet) :

"Oh, grand maître, on la met où l'option de menu "arrêter" ???    :love: 

Et Billou de s'interroger, l'air pensif      :

"Là ou là, là est la question ?  :hein: "

Mais il a choisi, et notre québecois, pété de rire, de la raconter à tous ses collègues : "vous avez vu où il l'a mis, l'option de menu "arrêter" , dans "démarrer" : là ou là, qu'il a dit ! et paf, c'est là "

Et comme tous ces anglophones avaient du mal à piger le camembert-baguette, il leur a mis les points sur les i : "L.O.L., je te dis, T.O.T". Et comme le L.O.L, ça avait un petit côté exotique, c'est cette dernière forme qui est devenue culte.  

Comme quoi, quand il s'agit de faire des conneries, c'est bien rare qu'il n'y ait pas un francophone qui traîne dans le coin et c'est pas sur le bar de MacGé (l'essentiel du mac en français, qu'ils disent) qu'on me démentira !


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En fait, Lol, c'est un début de citation de notre cher ami Billou.
> 
> C'était en des temps très anciens (c'est pour ça que les erreurs foisonnent sur le sujet, l'archéologie informatique est encore dans sa prime enfance) :
> 
> ...




  
  




			
				Cette satanée machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Luc G.





Ah bon ?
:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

..... merdasse! je me suis gourré


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

lentilles o lard XxxXcellent     

J.P. Coffe ou Maïté n'ont pas un site web pour le leur soumettre ?


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> lentilles o lard XxxXcellent
> 
> J.P. Coffe ou Maïté n'ont pas un site web pour le leur soumettre ?



lol ! 
rôo merde ça m'a échappé
  :rose:


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ..... merdasse! je me suis gourré



C'est pas grave on comprend mieux quand tu répètes, Patochman. Mais faudrait pas que ça devienne une habitude, hein, non plus.
 :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2005)

Mon petit quetzalkounet permet moi de te dire que tu as oublié un item dans ton sondage: Lobotomie Occipito-Lemniscale.
Ce qui me semble, et de loin, etre la proposition la plus vraissemblable.

 

:love:


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit quetzalkounet permet moi de te dire que tu as oublié un item dans ton sondage: Lobotomie Occipito-Lemniscale.



Faudrait pas non plus exagérer, jp   Je sais bien qu'on tolère beaucoup dans le bar, mais quand même, là, t'es vraiment grossier !


----------



## House M.D. (7 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit quetzalkounet permet moi de te dire que tu as oublié un item dans ton sondage: Lobotomie Occipito-Lemniscale.
> Ce qui me semble, et de loin, etre la proposition la plus vraissemblable.
> 
> 
> ...


 Très joli, j'opte pour ce point de vue... de peur que tu pratiques la chose sur moi


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

Lèvres Ouvertes Largement. :king:















_désolé..._


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2005)

Quand on se promène, pedibus cum jambis, à proximité
de la charmante petite ville où demeure mon fidèle Titanium,
un étalage de bagnoles attire le regard. Elles sont plus ou moins
reluisantes, plus ou moins blanches de givre mais toutes
arborent fièrement une affichette jaune avec ces trois
lettres d'un noir profondément émouvant : *LOL* 

Les avis sont partagés sur la signification de ce mot que
l'on ne trouve pas dans nos dictionnaires. Certains sont
d'accord pour traduire par Les Occasions du Lion, d'autres
penchent pour Les Occasions Loupées, Limites, Lamentables,...

Quelqu'un a suggéré que ces voitures avaient toutes appartenu
à un personnage haut en couleurs et bien connu dans la région :
la grande LOLita.

Aux dernières nouvelles, recueillies au bistrot du coin, une sorte
de risque-tout animé par une curiosité extrême et malsaine,
est allé demander au vendeur de ces merveilles si LOL
était bien le diminutif du nom de sa femme. Le pauvre
est maintenant à l'hôpital.
 :hosto:  :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (7 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre est maintenant à l'hôpital. :hosto:  :affraid:



mais je vous l'ai dit !!! il ne FAUT PAS parler avec des ados !!!!
       

(lol)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Surtout si on pronnonce lol en verlan...


----------



## quetzalk (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si on pronnonce lol en verlan...



que veux-tu dire par là ?


----------

